# [Review]  Patriot Viper RGB schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-18-18-36 (PVR416G360C6K)



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Februar 2019)

Naja, wenn man sich auf CL17-18-18-38 "verschlechtern" kann, gibts B-Die-Kits schon für 40€ weniger... Ja, auch mit RGB. 
Speicher mit Standard: DDR4, Kitgröße: ab 16GB, Einzelmodulgröße: 8GB, Speichertakt: 3600MHz, Column Address Strobe Latency (CL): 16/17 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Aber zu diesem Kit: Die OC-Ergebnisse schauen ja mal mächtig gut aus, wenn die auch wirklich dauerstabil waren (und nicht nur benchstabil... ). Einzig an tRFC hättest du noch etwas feilen können. 
Oder hast du tRFC schon ausgelotet gehabt? Ist nämlich etwas merkwürdig, dass bei 3200MHz CL14 das tRFC-Timing deutlich höher ausfällt wie bei 3733MHz. 

Interessant wäre natürlich nun die Frage, wie sich ein 3200MHz CL14-Kit gegen diese 3600MHz CL16-18-18-36/CL17-18-18-38er-Kits schlägt. Und 3600MHz CL15-15-15-35 als Creme de la Creme... 
G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL15-15-15-35 ab €' '226,17 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das 3600MHz CL15-Kit wäre doch noch drin, oder?


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man sich auf CL17-18-18-38 "verschlechtern" kann, gibts B-Die-Kits schon für 40€ weniger... Ja, auch mit RGB.
> Speicher mit Standard: DDR4, Kitgröße: ab 16GB, Einzelmodulgröße: 8GB, Speichertakt: 3600MHz, Column Address Strobe Latency (CL): 16/17 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> ...


Im Titel steht auch Review und nicht Kaufberatung mit dabei, daher interessiert dein Beitrag auch keinem!
Denn wem interessiert es das Bauer Müller auch noch ein paar Ochsen im Stall stehen hat?!

Es handelt sich hier nicht um ein Kaufberatungsthema sondern um ein Review bezüglich meiner neuen Arbeitsspeicher.
Keinem Interessiert was es noch für Speicher zu kaufen gibt, da ich hierzu nach meinem Ermessen bezogen auf Geschmack, Optik und Leistung mich zu diesen Arbeitsspeicher entschieden habe.
Hierzu gibt es nichts zu Diskutieren da jeder hierzu ggf. anders entscheiden wird. Aber wer ggf. diese Arbeitsspeicher in der engeren Auswahl hat kann mit diesem Thema ein paar Informationen und Tests von mir bekommen.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Februar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Titel steht auch Review und nicht Kaufberatung mit dabei, daher interessiert dein Beitrag auch keinem!
> Denn wem interessiert es das Bauer Müller auch noch ein paar Ochsen im Stall stehen hat?!


Alter, komm mal runter...


----------



## Ryle (20. Februar 2019)

Lass die ruhig mal 1,45V nuckeln und drück damit die Timings noch etwas. 4133 17-18-18-38 2T & tRFC 360 wären so erste Anlaufstellen die mit spontan auffallen. Subs gehen sonst halbwegs klar, die RTLs sind aber ziemlich fies bei den OC Screens. Entweder mal schauen ob er mit Mode 2 was niedrigeres trainiert oder in den Ram RTL Optionen über IO-L Offset nen Wert zwischen 14 und 18 (16 läuft fast immer) versuchen. Der letzte Wert der noch postet sollte dir dann niedrigere RTLs setzen, das bringt hinsichtlich Latenz gut was. Vorher aber dein aktuelles Setting als Profil speichern.



> Das 3600MHz CL15-Kit wäre doch noch drin, oder?



Auch noch nicht groß ausgelotet was Subs angeht aber ältere Kits gehen schon ganz gut. Allerdings kannst da auch gleich 4133 CL19 kaufen, so groß ist der Preisunterschied da nicht mehr. 
https://abload.de/img/moepc3ktj.jpg

Aktueller B Die Preistip wären die Adata 3600 Cl17 Kits für um die 150€. Die Optik ist nur ziemlich besch...eiden.


----------



## IICARUS (20. Februar 2019)

Danke, werde noch einige Tests die nächsten Tage machen.

Habe die Speicher erst seit heute Nachmittag, daher habe ich noch nicht allzu viele Tests machen können.
Optik hat bei mir auch eine sehr große Rolle gespielt, daher hatte ich da genau drei Hersteller  mit ihren Modellen in der engeren Auswahl.

EDIT:

Auf Stabilität habe ich jetzt aber nicht getestet, da ich heute Abend dazu keine Zeit habe. 
Windows läuft aber unauffällig. Gehe aber nicht davon aus das es stabil laufen wird. Zumindest nicht wenn Stresstests hierzu genutzt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich zuvor 3200 MHz Skill Arbeitsspeicher hatte die mit 16-18-18-38 liefen und da sind diese neuen Speicher für mich eine große Steigerung. Da ich diese Timings mit 3600 Mhz habe und ich mit diesen Takt sogar auf 16-16-16-36 noch zum laufen bekomme. Am ende macht es ehe kein großen Unterschied, so das es für mich irgendwo nur Spielerei ist. Denn real bin ich auch mit den Skill 3200 MHz Arbeitsspeicher und 16-18-18-38 schon gut ausgekommen.


----------



## Ryle (21. Februar 2019)

"Auskommen" würde ich auch mit Luftkühlung, nem 2500k und ner RX470, aber was man dann daheim stehen hat kennst du ja offensichtlich selbst


----------



## IICARUS (21. Februar 2019)

Stimmt schon, aber das ganze ist ja meist nur messbar, was am ende unterm Strich z.B. in einem Spiel raus kommt ist nur relativ, zumindest kommt es meist auf diese 3-5 FPS nicht an. Bestenfalls hat man vielleicht noch 10 FPS dazu gewonnen und das noch nicht mal in jedem Spiel. Und wenn ich ehe schon gute FPS erreiche die mir vollkommen ausreichen wieso sollte ich dann die Arbeitsspeicher weiter übertakten und dann ggf. noch mehr Spannung drauf packen. Das ganze geht am ende auch auf die Lebensdauer und wegen nur 3% mehr Leistung lohnt es sich in meinen Augen nicht. Daher komme ich auch mit den Stockwerte des Speicher schon bereits gut aus und da liege ich ja mit guten Timings schon bei 3600 MHz. Die selben Timings hatten meine Skill die ich zuvor zum Test verbaut hatte mit nur 3200 Mhz, was selbst hier schon ausreichend war.

Das ganze ist daher eher für mich interessant wenn ich mal Benchmarks erstelle und ein paar Punkte mehr dazu bekommen möchte.
Außerdem kauft man sich nicht jedes Jahr neue Arbeitsspeicher, daher kam es am ende auf 50 Euro mehr oder weniger nicht mehr mit an. Dann lieber jetzt etwas mehr ausgegeben und sich die Möglichkeiten dazu zumindest offen halten.

Möglich das ich auch noch höher gehe... mal sehen, denn der Speicher ist da und auch der Reiz dazu... 

Das ganze wird aber auch noch auf 32 GB aufgerüstet, bestellt ist das zweite Set schon. Nur ist das zweite Set dort wo ich bestellt habe erst in 5-8 Tage lieferbar, daher zieht es sich noch etwas raus. Habe bei dem Shop noch ein Gutschein offen, daher habe ich dort bestellen müssen um etwas vom Preis profitieren zu können.


----------



## Ryle (21. Februar 2019)

Solltest dann bei der Topologie des Boards sogar noch etwas höher mit dem Takt kommen, kannst dann ja mal zum Spaß versuchen. Größte optische Baustelle wird bei dir die gleiche sein wie bei mir, die ollen Noctua Fans auf dem MoRa. Erst vor kurzem angefragt und die schwarzen Versionen haben sich schon wieder verschoben und es wird Q2 2019 geschätzt. Bei mir ist alles komplett in schwarz, geht gar nicht dann die Noctua Farbkombi neben dran stehen zu haben


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2019)

Momentan bin ich an 4000 MHz dran, wobei ich denke das es auch noch mit 4133MHz mit CL19 gehen wird.
Läuft bisher stabil.

Takt: 4000 MHz
DRAM Voltage: 1,375v, geht wahrscheinlich auch mit nur 1,350v.
IO: 1,150v
SA: 1,200v

Tests....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LinX lastest alle Kerne auf 100% und lastet auch den vollen Speicher mit aus.
Hier reicht es schon das IO und SA zu wenig Spannung haben damit der Speicher nicht stabil läuft.
Bin zwar mit dem Test noch nicht durch, aber vorerst läuft es...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze habe ich auch mit super_pi auf Stabilität getestet und ist stabil durch gelaufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: *Test 2 mit 4133 MHz CL19-19-19-39*

Wieso nicht 4133 Mhz... 
Neuer Test diesmal aber mit 4133 MHz und ich versuche diesen Takt nun stabil zu bekommen.

Mit der Spannung bin ich erstmals höher gegangen.

DRAM Voltage: 1,400v
IO: 1,250v
SA: 1,300v
Ob ich hier noch was runter gehen kann muss ich noch austesten.

Vorerst Teste ich erneut mit Linx denn hier zeigt sich schnell ob der Speicher stabil läuft.
Weitere Tests liegen aber noch an. Aber vorerst möchte ich diesen Test komplett durchlaufen lassen denn wenns nicht läuft kann ich mir die anderen Tests alle sparen.
Denn wie bereits geschrieben läuft LinX nicht durch wenn IO und SA Spannung zu knapp bemessen wird oder der Speicher und CPU nicht stabil läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test wird knapp 2 Stunden mit den 16 GB verbauten Speicher laufen.
Fortsetzung folgt... 

EDIT: Linx ist stabil durchgelaufen und sieht daher schon sehr gut aus.
In der Regel habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das wenn Linx stabil durchläuft das System stabil laufen wird.
Das ganze muss ich später noch mit weniger Spannung nochmals durchlaufen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDIT Hyper PI Test:*
Speicher wurden nochmal extra auf Stabilität getestet und ist auch prolemlos durchgelaufen.
War aber zu erwarten da Linx schon stabil durch gelaufen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sverre (22. Februar 2019)

Magst du den Klassiker probieren... 4133
Rajas Settings im Bios sind auch gut..


DRAM Voltage [1.3800]-1,392
CPU VCCIO Voltage [1.17500]- 1,272
CPU System Agent Voltage [1.20000]- 1,264

Maximus Tweak [Mode 2] evtl 1
DRAM CAS# Latency [17]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [32]
DRAM Command Rate [2N]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay L [7]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay S [5]
DRAM REF Cycle Time [345]
DRAM Refresh Interval [16667]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time [17]
DRAM READ to PRE Time [9]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time [17]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay [5]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay L [9]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay S [7]
DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width [7]
DRAM Write Latency [16]
tRDRD_sg [6]
tRDRD_dg [4]
tRDWR_sg [13]
tRDWR_dg [13]
tWRWR_sg [6]
tWRWR_dg [4]
tWRRD_sg [30]
tWRRD_dg [23]
tRDRD_dr [6]
tRDRD_dd [7]
tRDWR_dr [13]
tRDWR_dd [14]
tWRWR_dr [9]
tWRWR_dd [9]
tWRRD_dr [7]
tWRRD_dd [7]
TWRPRE [33]
TRDPRE [6]
tREFIX9 [110]
OREF_RI [64]


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2019)

Das werde ich mit diesen Latenzen nicht stabil bekommen, denn gestern hatte ich es mit 17-19-19-39 versucht und das lief schon nicht stabil.
Spannung hatte ich sogar auf 1,400v gesetzt gehabt.

Aber mit 19-19-19-36 läuft es schon ganz gut.
Der Rest steht aber noch auf AUTO.

Zur Zeit teste ich mit weniger Spannung und das scheint bisher gut zu laufen.
Spannung:

DRAM Voltage: 1,350v
IO: 1,150v
SA: 1,200v

Sobald Linx durchläuft lasse ich noch hyper_pi durchlaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 1T muss ich mehr Spannung drauf packen und dann startet das System auch nicht mehr so schnell. Das System braucht dann viel länger bis das Bios Screen kommt. Aber dann läuft es normal durch. Da ich nicht davon ausgehe das es sehr viel mehr bringt möchte ich es bei 2T belassen da dieses lange starten etwas störend ist.


----------



## Sverre (22. Februar 2019)

Welche Subs hattest du für 17-19-19-39 eingestellt?


----------



## DARPA (22. Februar 2019)

1T ist auch völlig sinnfrei bei DDR4. Die 1% Performanceunterschied erkauft man sich hart mit Einbußen bei Takt und Stabilität.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2019)

Sverre schrieb:


> Welche Subs hattest du für 17-19-19-39 eingestellt?


Hatte ich auf Auto gesetzt, müsste ich nochmals wiederholen da ich davon kein Bild gemacht habe.

Das ganze habe ich jetzt mit meinen jetzigen Settings wie zuvor schon geschrieben mit weniger Spannung stabil durch geführten können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*EDIT*

*Neuer Test: 4133MHz 18-18-18-36*
Hatte aber deine Werte zuvor kurz angetestet und damit konnte ich noch nicht mal das System starten.
Auch nicht mit 1,450v.

Daher im neuen Test alles was du mir vorgeschlagen hast mit nur ein paar kleine Änderungen.
Momentan läuft Hyper-PI durch.... werde berichten wie es am ende ausgegangen  ist.

Momentane Einstellungen:
Grün sind meine Einstellungen, den Rest konnte ich so komplett übernehmen.

DRAM Voltage [1.3800]-1,392 => *1,380v*
CPU VCCIO Voltage [1.17500]- 1,272 => *1,175v*
CPU System Agent Voltage [1.20000]- 1,264 => *1.200v*

Maximus Tweak [Mode 2] evtl 1 => *Mode 2*
DRAM CAS# Latency [17] => *18*
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [18] => *18*
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [32] => *36*
DRAM Command Rate [2N]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay L [7]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay S [5]
DRAM REF Cycle Time [345]
DRAM Refresh Interval [16667]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time [17]
DRAM READ to PRE Time [9]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time [17]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay [5]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay L [9]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay S [7]
DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width [7]
DRAM Write Latency [16]
tRDRD_sg [6]
tRDRD_dg [4]
tRDWR_sg [13]
tRDWR_dg [13]
tWRWR_sg [6]
tWRWR_dg [4]
tWRRD_sg [30]
tWRRD_dg [23]
tRDRD_dr [6]
tRDRD_dd [7]
tRDWR_dr [13]
tRDWR_dd [14]
tWRWR_dr [9]
tWRWR_dd [9]
tWRRD_dr [7]
tWRRD_dd [7]
TWRPRE [33]
TRDPRE [6]
tREFIX9 [110]
OREF_RI [64]
EDIT:


IICARUS schrieb:


> Momentan läuft Hyper-PI durch.... werde berichten wie es am ende ausgegangen  ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Läuft leider nicht stabil durch.
Das ganze hatte ich noch mit 18-18-18-36 versucht und da muss ich mindestens 1,400v anliegen haben damit überhaupt das System startet.
Daher bin ich wieder auf mein Wert gegangen was ich heute schon stabil hatte nur mit dem Rest was du mir angegeben hast. 
Das läuft nun erneut durch.

Neuer Test:
DRAM Voltage [1.3800]-1,392 => *1,375v*
CPU VCCIO Voltage [1.17500]- 1,272 => *1,175v*
CPU System Agent Voltage [1.20000]- 1,264 => *1.200v*

Maximus Tweak [Mode 2] evtl 1 => *Mode 2*
DRAM CAS# Latency [17] => *19*
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [18] => *19*
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [32] => *39*
DRAM Command Rate [2N]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay L [7]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay S [5]
DRAM REF Cycle Time [345]
DRAM Refresh Interval [16667]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time [17]
DRAM READ to PRE Time [9]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time [17]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay [5]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay L [9]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay S [7]
DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width [7]
DRAM Write Latency [16]
tRDRD_sg [6]
tRDRD_dg [4]
tRDWR_sg [13]
tRDWR_dg [13]
tWRWR_sg [6]
tWRWR_dg [4]
tWRRD_sg [30]
tWRRD_dg [23]
tRDRD_dr [6]
tRDRD_dd [7]
tRDWR_dr [13]
tRDWR_dd [14]
tWRWR_dr [9]
tWRWR_dd [9]
tWRRD_dr [7]
tWRRD_dd [7]
TWRPRE [33]
TRDPRE [6]
tREFIX9 [110]
OREF_RI [64]

*EDIT:*

Erster Stabilitätstest ist stabil durch gelaufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lasse jetzt nochmals Linx durchlaufen und wenn das auch stabil durch läuft lasse ich es so.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2019)

Das Messergebiss ist jedenfalls mit deinen neu Timings viel besser

4133 MHz mit Auto Timings



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4133 MHz mit neuen Timings



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider bekomme ich das ganze nicht zu 100% stabil.
Zwar läuft Hyper-PI durch, aber Linx bricht nach etwa 10 Durchläufe ab.
Vermutlich wird es aber ohne Stabilitätstests problemlos laufen. Da real das System nie so stark ausgelastet wird.

Aber da ich es gerne 100% stabil haben möchte bin ich nun das selbe mit nur 4000 MHz am austesten.
Dafür bin ich aber auf 18-18-18-34 mit runter gegangen. Den Rest habe ich von dir weiterhin übernommen.

4000 MHz mit neuen Timing.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hyper-Pi ist stabil durchgelaufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LinX bisher, ist aber noch nicht ganze 20 Durchläufe durch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DRAM Voltage [1.3800]-1,392 => *1,350v*
CPU VCCIO Voltage [1.17500]- 1,272 => *1,150v*
CPU System Agent Voltage [1.20000]- 1,264 => *1.200v
*
Maximus Tweak [Mode 2] evtl 1 => *Mode 2*
DRAM CAS# Latency [17] => *18*
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [18] => *18*
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [32] => *34*
DRAM Command Rate [2N]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay L [7]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay S [5]
DRAM REF Cycle Time [345]
DRAM Refresh Interval [16667]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time [17]
DRAM READ to PRE Time [9]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time [17]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay [5]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay L [9]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay S [7]
DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width [7]
DRAM Write Latency [16]
tRDRD_sg [6]
tRDRD_dg [4]
tRDWR_sg [13]
tRDWR_dg [13]
tWRWR_sg [6]
tWRWR_dg [4]
tWRRD_sg [30]
tWRRD_dg [23]
tRDRD_dr [6]
tRDRD_dd [7]
tRDWR_dr [13]
tRDWR_dd [14]
tWRWR_dr [9]
tWRWR_dd [9]
tWRRD_dr [7]
tWRRD_dd [7]
TWRPRE [33]
TRDPRE [6]
tREFIX9 [110]
OREF_RI [64]


----------



## Sverre (22. Februar 2019)

Sieht doch gut aus.
Hab mal eben 16-16-16-30 für 4000 2x16 durchgeprügelt,läuft, bringt aber nicht viel mehr( +3000 aida).


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2019)

Der Unterschied mit Aida ist nicht viel.
Leider ist Linx auch damit nicht stabil durchgelaufen und mit dem 11 Durchlauf gestoppt.

Jetzt bin ich was ganz neues am versuchen, denn ich hatte ja mit 3600 MHz ja an die 4700 MB/s und mit 3866MHz komme ich auf etwa 57000 MB/s.
Mit 4133 Mhz waren es 59000-60000 MB/s und ohne deine Timings nur 54000 MHz. Bedeutet, ich erreiche mit deinen Timings und nur 3866 MHz schon mehr als zuvor mit 4133 Mhz und Auto Timings(was ja stabil war) laut Aida.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dehalb gehe ich momentan ein Kompromiss ein und nehme mal deine identischen Timings mit nur 3833 MHz.
Denn soviel macht es am ende auch nicht aus.

*3866 MHZ 17-18-18-32*


Spoiler



DRAM Voltage [1.375]
CPU VCCIO Voltage [1.17500]
CPU System Agent Voltage [1.20000]

Maximus Tweak [Mode 2]
DRAM CAS# Latency [17] 
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [18] 
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [32]
DRAM Command Rate [2N]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay L [7]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay S [5]
DRAM REF Cycle Time [345]
DRAM Refresh Interval [16667]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time [17]
DRAM READ to PRE Time [9]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time [17]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay [5]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay L [9]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay S [7]
DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width [7]
DRAM Write Latency [16]
tRDRD_sg [6]
tRDRD_dg [4]
tRDWR_sg [13]
tRDWR_dg [13]
tWRWR_sg [6]
tWRWR_dg [4]
tWRRD_sg [30]
tWRRD_dg [23]
tRDRD_dr [6]
tRDRD_dd [7]
tRDWR_dr [13]
tRDWR_dd [14]
tWRWR_dr [9]
tWRWR_dd [9]
tWRRD_dr [7]
tWRRD_dd [7]
TWRPRE [33]
TRDPRE [6]
tREFIX9 [110]
OREF_RI [64]



Mal sehen ob jetzt Linx durchläuft.

Mit mehr Spannung bekomme ich die vorherigen Test vielleicht auch stabil, aber ich möchte gerne so niedrig wie möglich mit den Spannungen bleiben.
Da es am ende ja auch nicht so viel ausmachen wird. Aber in BF5 habe ich schon ein paar Testrunden gehabt und hatte das Gefühl das es etwa 10-15 FPS bringt.
Kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Die 16-16-16-36 bekomme ich nur mit 3600 Mhz hin.
Wobei ich bisher nur bis zu einer Spannung von 1,400v gegangen bin.

Vorab.... Test läuft noch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach so nicht wundern, habe kein AVX-Offset gesetzt und Linx testet mit AVX und auch ohne im Wechsel.
Daher geht die Temperatur auch so hoch. Sonst müsste ich ein AVX-Offset von 3 setzen damit ich unter 90°C bleibe.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2019)

iWebi schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die krumen Werte (3866) bei mir gibt es da immer MB Codes oder Windows lädt nicht durch.
> 
> Kann immer nur bis 3800 nehmen.


Kann ich auswählen, bei mir geht es mit 3800 dann 3866, dann 3900, dann 4000, dann 4100, dann 4133, dann 4266 und es geht noch weiter, aber höher bekomme ich mein Rechner nicht mehr gestartet. Bis 4266 MHz habe ich zumindest mein Rechner und Windows starten können.


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2019)

Nee wird bei mir aufgegliedert.. meine es kommt aber vom Board bei mir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ENDSPURT....*

So kann ich es lassen... hier nochmals alles zusammen gefasst.
3866 MHz 17-18-18-32 mit 1,375v | IO: 1,175v | SA: 1,200v

*Timings:*


Spoiler



DRAM Voltage [1.375]
CPU VCCIO Voltage [1.17500]
CPU System Agent Voltage [1.20000]

Maximus Tweak [Mode 2]
DRAM CAS# Latency [17] 
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [18] 
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [32]
DRAM Command Rate [2N]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay L [7]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay S [5]
DRAM REF Cycle Time [345]
DRAM Refresh Interval [16667]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time [17]
DRAM READ to PRE Time [9]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time [17]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay [5]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay L [9]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay S [7]
DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width [7]
DRAM Write Latency [16]
tRDRD_sg [6]
tRDRD_dg [4]
tRDWR_sg [13]
tRDWR_dg [13]
tWRWR_sg [6]
tWRWR_dg [4]
tWRRD_sg [30]
tWRRD_dg [23]
tRDRD_dr [6]
tRDRD_dd [7]
tRDWR_dr [13]
tRDWR_dd [14]
tWRWR_dr [9]
tWRWR_dd [9]
tWRRD_dr [7]
tWRRD_dd [7]
TWRPRE [33]
TRDPRE [6]
tREFIX9 [110]
OREF_RI [64]


*LInx*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*AIDA64 Extreme*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*hyper_pi*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann es morgen ja mal mit 3900 MHz versuchen.
Ansonsten lasse ich es jetzt so. 

EDIT: Bin jetzt doch das ganze nochmals mit 3900 MHz am testen.
Habe praktisch nur auf 3900 MHz umgestellt und den Rest beibehalten.
Für den Linx Test habe ich aber diesmal ein AVX-Offset von 3 gesetzt, damit die Temperatur unter 90°C bleibt.

EDIT: Sieht bisher gut aus... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Februar 2019)

Ryle schrieb:


> Auch noch nicht groß ausgelotet was Subs angeht aber ältere Kits gehen schon ganz gut. Allerdings kannst da auch gleich 4133 CL19 kaufen, so groß ist der Preisunterschied da nicht mehr.
> https://abload.de/img/moepc3ktj.jpg
> 
> Aktueller B Die Preistip wären die Adata 3600 Cl17 Kits für um die 150€. Die Optik ist nur ziemlich besch...eiden.


Mal ganz ab vom Topic: Die 1,312V für 5,2GHz sind aber nicht mit AVX-Load getestet, oder? 

Bis ich wieder DDR4-RAM kaufe dauerts noch etwas - vermutlich bis zum Ryzen 3000-Release. 

Trotzdem finde ich dieses Review hinsichtlich des dann anstehenden DDR4-RAM-Kaufs echt interessant, das OC der Riegel überzeugt mich jedenfalls schonmal.
Die Ergebnisse meines ehemaligen Spectrix D40-Kits mit 3600MHz und CL17-18-18-38 haben mich jedenfalls nicht so wahnsinnig überzeugt - wobeis halt auch AMD war. Das Kit von IICARUS hat ja ähnliche Specs... Daher bin ich mir leicht unsicher, ob es solch ein "preiswerteres" B-Die-Kit tut oder ob ich direkt zu einem besser gespectem Kit greife...


----------



## IICARUS (22. Februar 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> EDIT: Bin jetzt doch das ganze nochmals mit 3900 MHz am testen.
> Habe praktisch nur auf 3900 MHz umgestellt und den Rest beibehalten.
> Für den Linx Test habe ich aber diesmal ein AVX-Offset von 3 gesetzt, damit die Temperatur unter 90°C bleibt.
> 
> ...



So mit 3900 MHz ist es am ende auch stabil durch gelaufen, kann ich daher so laufen lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AVX stelle ich aber wieder auf 0, da ich bisher real damit die letzten 3 Monate keine Probleme hatte.
Aber da ich etwas mit IO und SA und dann noch ein kleinen Bonus von 20mv auf meine CPU gegeben habe musste ich ein AVX für den Test setzen da ich sonst kurz auf 100°C kam. Zwar ist der Prozessor nicht herunter getaktet aber mit dem AVX-Offset konnte ich im Test die Temperatur besser unter 90°C halten. Real komme ich sowieso nicht über 60°C. Normalerweise liege ich innerhalb von Spielen  zwischen 46°C und 56°C.

Mein Fazit zum Arbeitsspeicher ist das der sich gut übertakten lässt und die Timings dabei gut niedrig gehalten werden können.
Mit Sicherheit ist da noch mehr drin wenn ich mit höheren Spannungen arbeite, denn über 1,4v bin ich in meinen Tests nicht gegangen. Aber ich möchte gerne niedrige Spannungen haben und gute Timings und die 3900 MHz reichen mir vollkommen aus.

Das ist jetzt zwar 233 MHz weniger als von @Sverre angegeben, aber ich denke das Ergebnis lässt sich dennoch gut zeigen.
Möglich das mit mehr Spannung seine Settings auch möglich wären.

Mal sehen wie sich das ganze tut wenn mein zweites Set da ist und ich auf 32 GB Vollbestückung gehe.
Aber die Arbeitsspeicher lassen sich leider noch etwas auf sich warten.

*EDIT*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt zwar 233 MHz weniger als von @Sverre angegeben, aber ich denke das Ergebnis lässt sich dennoch gut zeigen.
> Möglich das mit mehr Spannung seine Settings auch möglich wären.


Habe es mal mit 1,5v und IO: 1,350v, SA: 1,350v versucht.

System startet und ich konnte sogar noch AIDA64 Extreme ausführen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stabil sind jedoch die Speicher nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Linx brauchte ich daher erst gar nicht anfangen.
Lasse es daher dabei mit den 3900 MHz, denn damit habe ich niedrige Spannung und auch niedrige Timings.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mal ganz ab vom Topic: Die 1,312V für 5,2GHz sind aber nicht mit AVX-Load getestet, oder?
> 
> Bis ich wieder DDR4-RAM kaufe dauerts noch etwas - vermutlich bis zum Ryzen 3000-Release.
> 
> ...


Bei meiner Auswahl spielte die Optik der LEDs auch eine große Rolle, daher hatte ich hierzu nur drei Hersteller im Auge.
Darunter war Skill und Corsair mit dabei. Aber diese Arbeitsspeicher haben am ende weniger gekostet als fast die selben von Skill und Corsair mit Samsung Chips.

Patriot Viper = 208 Euro
Skill= 230 Euro
Corsair= 250 Euro

Hatte auch eine Woche günstige Skill Speicher für nur 150 Euro verbaut.
Hiermit hatte ich schlechtere Timings und um auf 4000 MHz zu kommen musste ich CL 20-25-25-45 und 1,400v drauf geben.
Über 4000 MHz bin ich gar nicht gekommen. Und dabei war der Rest der Timings sogar noch mit AUTO belegt, also nicht so gut wie in diesem Fall dank @Sverre hin bekommen habe.

Es waren auch keine Samsung B-Dies verbaut und die LEDs sagen zwar nicht schlecht aus, waren aber im Vergleich zu diesen Arbeitsspeicher von der Leuchtkraft nicht so farbig und eher etwas ausgeblichen. Ich hatte sogar Problem Bilder davon zu machen da sie nur noch sehr hell in weiß abgelichtet wurden. Diese jedoch konnte ich mit den realen Farben die wirklich anliegen sehr gut ablichten. Den Licht aufzufangen ist immer etwas problematisch.

Daher habe ich mich am ende entschieden die Speicher doch noch auszutauschen und noch etwas mehr dafür zu bezahlen.
Bei AMD bin ich mal gespannt was die neuen Prozessoren da mit machen, denn bisher können AMDler von solchen Taktraten mit den Arbeitsspeicher nur träumen.

*EDIT*

BF5 läuft sehr gut! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Februar 2019)

Habe hier mal was dazu gefunden: Q-Code 6D when I try to overclock the CPU through AI Suite 3 or manually

SA und IO auf Auto sollten normal keine Probleme ergeben, aber es ist zu empfehlen hier niedriger zu gehen sofern noch stabil bleibt, denn diese Spannungen wirken sich auch etwas mit auf die CPU Temperatur.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: The Kaby Lake overclocking guide | ROG - Republic of Gamers Global


----------



## Sverre (23. Februar 2019)

Der Q Code ist BD -> Reserved for future AMI codes 
ASUS Q Codes | Codigos ASUS | एसस क्यू संहिताओं | AsusのQコード | Asus Q-Codes | LCD Motherboard | www.asusqcodes.com

CMOS-Reset inkl. Batteriespannung checken / stromlos für ein paar Minuten.

OC neu per Hand eintragen und nochmal schaun.

Zum Thema SA IO weniger ist mehr... viel macht den OC instabil.
SA sollte +0,05 (bis +0,10) über der IO liegen z.b. SA: 1,25 / IO: 1,20


----------



## IICARUS (23. Februar 2019)

Bei mir packt das Board mit Stock (Arbeitsspeicher) 0,950v IO und 1,025v SA drauf.
Stelle ich auf XMP um dann und es läuft weiterhin AUTO dann sind es zwischen 1,350 und 1,400v mit einem Abstand von 25-50mv zwischen IO und SA. 
Wobei IO immer der niedrigere Wert ist.

Mit den 3000 MHz Speicher was ich zuvor hatte konnte ich gut mit IO: 1,050v und SA: 1,100v auskommen.
Mit den 3600 MHz habe ich jetzt IO: 1,125v  und SA: 1,150v.
Mit den 3900 MHz habe ich IO: 1,175v und SA: 1,200v.

Scheint damit gut zu laufen.

Muss aber dazu sagen das ich heute Nacht und heute Morgen meine Spannung zu meinem OC neu bestimmen musste, da das ganze mit dem letzten Bios was neu kam nicht mehr ganz stabil lief.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Februar 2019)

Also bei mir startet das Board nicht wenn der Speicher übertaktet ist und die Timings nicht dazu passen oder zu wenig Spannung drauf ist. 
Dann startet er ein paar mal(MemOK Test) bis ich dann ins Bios soll.

Passt alles startet der Rechner direkt nach dem Pipton... 

Aber ich habe so ein Schiebeschalter mit auf dem Mainboard um das MemOK abschalten zu können.
Was der genau macht ist mir nicht bekannt, ich merke nur das manchmal wenn er ein paar mal gestartet wurde entweder der Takt des Speichers herunter gesetzt wird oder viel mehr Spannung auf die DRam Voltage und IO/SA drauf gepackt wird.

Denn Schalter hatte ich auch mal aus, er startet dann wenn der Rechner vom Netz war dann dennoch 2mal und macht daher immer noch ein Memtest.
Aber ich habe noch nicht feststellen können was sich ändert wenn er aus ist.

Den Schalter gab es früher zum betätigen, auf meinem Board ist es jedoch ein Schiebeschalter was bei Lieferung des Boards eingeschaltet war.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Februar 2019)

Habe gerne ein Speeker mit dran.

Früher mit dem Asrock hat er gepiept wenn ich ins Bios kam und hier piept er wenn das Bios Screen gestartet wird.
Finde ich so gar nicht so schlecht, dann so merke ich das die Arbeitsspeicher ohne Probleme erkannt wurden, denn piept es nicht wird es mit dem OC was nicht laufen und dann meckert das Board. Aber ich müsste ihn auch nicht haben, da  bei mir auch die Codes per Display angezeigt werden.


----------



## Sverre (23. Februar 2019)

Der Unterschied kommt von IO/SA 0.95/1.05 für 2133MHz.
Was das MB / CPU imc /Ram dann wirklich braucht, ist dann zu ermitteln.

Prime95:
720k für IO
768k für SA
800k fürVdimm/Timing
576k für Cach
448k  für Nebenspannungen

und klar.. custom / Ramtest 


Ach..MemOK ist wohl besser auszustellen... never ever baaddd  um Minute 5:20
YouTube


----------



## IICARUS (25. Februar 2019)

Da der Otto Versand wo ich ursprünglich letzten Dienstag bestellt hatte noch nicht ausgeliefert hat habe ich nun heute ein anderes Angebot auf notebooksbilliger.de für 207,99€ gefunden wo ich mit kostenlosen Versand voraussichtlich morgen die Arbeitsspeicher bekommen werde. 

So hätte ich das zweite Set da und komme so auf 32 GB.
Mal sehen wie mein OC dann mit 32 GB laufen wird.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Februar 2019)

Habe mal die Nebentimings für 3600 MHz etwas verschärft.
Die Haupttimings habe ich aber belassen, da es darunter nicht ohne Spannung erhöhen möglich war.

Aber man sieht das sich das auch schon lohnen tut.

*DRAM Latenzen:*


Spoiler



Speicherfrequenz [DDR4-3600MHz]

MRC-Systemschnellstart [Disabled]
DRAM Current Capability (DRAM-Stromfähigkeit) [130%]

DRAM-Spannung [1.3500]
CPU VCCIO Voltage [1.05000]
CPU System Agent Voltage [1.10000]

Maximus Tweak [Mode 2]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [32]
DRAM Command Rate [2N]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay L [4]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay S [5]
DRAM REF Cycle Time [345]
DRAM REF Cycle Time 2 [Auto]
DRAM REF Cycle Time 4 [Auto]
DRAM Refresh Interval [Auto]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time [17]
DRAM READ to PRE Time [9]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time [16]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay [5]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay L [9]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay S [7]
DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width [7]
DRAM Write Latency [15]
tRDRD_sg [6]
tRDRD_dg [4]
tRDWR_sg [12]
tRDWR_dg [12]
tWRWR_sg [6]
tWRWR_dg [4]
tWRRD_sg [30]
tWRRD_dg [23]
tRDRD_dr [6]
tRDRD_dd [7]
tRDWR_dr [12]
tRDWR_dd [12]
tWRWR_dr [9]
tWRWR_dd [9]
tWRRD_dr [7]
tWRRD_dd [7]
TWRPRE [33]
TRDPRE [6]
tREFIX9 [99]
OREF_RI [64]



Mit CL16 17-17 und CL15 16 habe ich es versucht, aber mit den scharfen Timings konnte ich das System nicht starten.
Zumindest nicht ohne die Spannung hierbei mit erhöhen zu müssen.

*[SUP]Stock 3600 MHz 16-18-18-36[/SUP]*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[SUP]Stock 3600 MHz 16-18-18-32 - Extra Timings[/SUP]*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheint soweit auch stabil zu sein.
Ist zwar jetzt nicht so viel und wird sich wohl auch nicht spüren lassen, aber messbar ist der Unterschied schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Februar 2019)

Heute ist mein zweites Set angekommen und soweit läuft alles gut wie zuvor mit nur 2 Arbeitsspeicher.
Habe hierzu mein Profil getestet mit den 3600 MHz und den schärferen Timings, sowie auch die 3900 MHz auch mit den strengeren Timings.
Laufen auch mit Hyper-PI stabil durch.

Was mir dabei im Vergleich zu meinen vorherigen Tests auffällt ist das zwar die Leserate gleich geblieben ist, aber die Schreibrate sich stark mit vier Module verbessert hat.

*Mit zwei Module:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mit vier Module:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2019)

Nachdem ich mich jetzt länger mit den neuen Speicher beschäftigt habe ist es schwer gute Timings zu ermitteln die auch stabil laufen. Das ganze ist sehr Zeitintensiv da ständig auch Stabilitättests durchgeführt werden müssen. Daher habe ich mich am ende dazu entschieden die Speicher entweder mit Stock zu betreiben da es am ende ehe nicht viel ausmacht und das ganze eher nur messbar ist oder auf 3866MHz.

Mit Stock kann ich es einfach laufen lassen und brauch mir keine Gedanken machen da es stabil läuft.
Mit anderem OC kann ich vorerst nicht sicher sagen ob es immer 100% stabil laufen wird. Denn ich hatte schon oft Fälle da schien es gut zu laufen und dann kam die Instabilität erst nach langer Zeit oder das System wollte beim nächsten Neustart nicht mehr starten.

Momentan hab ich dieses OC daher am laufen.
Wieso 3866 MHz... weil mich diese krumme Zahl momentan sehr anspricht... 
Kann ich aus aus dem Menü auch in dieser Form auswählen.

*So sieht es mit Stock aus:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*OC 3866 MHz.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut ich hänge in ein Zwielicht... 
Weil 4133 Mhz auch noch etwas besser sind... aber hier muss ich noch auf Stabilität testen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2019)

Bin wieder auf Stock, habe nur die Timings etwas optimiert und gut ist.

Der Grund dazu ist das ich ehe im GPU-Limit hänge und es am ende kaum bis gar nichts ausmachen wird.
Denn für die 4133MH muss ich mindestens 1,43v anliegen haben damit LinX stabil durchläuft und den Speicher hier mit mehr Spannung auf Dauer zu betreiben finde ich nutzlos, da es am ende unterm Strich ehe nicht viel ausmacht. Durch mein Aufrüsten von 3000 MHZ auf 3600 MHZ Speicher habe ich mich ja ehe schon um 600 MHz verbessert was mir so auch schon vollkommen ausreicht.

Es war dennoch interessant was so alles mit dem Speicher möglich ist und manches kann ich ja für Benchmarks nutzen.

Dazu habe ich auch diesen Beitrag gefunden was ich so auch sehr befürworte.


PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Im OC-Guide zum Crosshair VI Hero werden beim Übertakten mit Luft-/Wasserkühlung 1,4 Volt RAM-Spannung als Empfehlung für den Speichercontroller genannt. Ich halte das für eine sinnvolle Empfehlung, da man sich hier noch relativ nah am De-facto-Tuning-Standard von 1,35 Volt bewegt und immer die Vor- und Nachteile abwägen muss. Bei einer höheren Spannung hast du Nachteile wie einen erhöhten Verschleiß und eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme, während im typischen Spielbetrieb (also hohe/max. Details in Full HD oder höher) eine etwas höhere RAM-Geschwindigkeit aufgrund des GPU-Limits zu vernachlässigen ist. Grundsätzlich können DDR4-Chips natürlich schon mehr ab, aber je weiter du dich vom Standard entfernst, desto größer ist das Risiko, das du tragen musst. Ob 1,5 Volt über mehrere Jahre ohne negative Auswirkungen (Degradierung/Instabilität) funktionieren? Ja, möglicherweise - sollte man aber nur ausprobieren, wenn man für ein kleines Leistungsplus das Risiko akzeptiert, dass die Hardware spürbar abbauen oder einen Defekt erleiden kann. Gerade bei Ryzen ist es offensichtlich, dass nicht die RAM-Chips, sondern der RAM-Controller die Taktfrequenz limitiert. Beispiel: 4 × 8 GiByte DDR4-3600 (Samsung B-Die) liefen mir auf einem Skylake-System mit ~1,225 Volt durch HCI Memtest.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2019)

Eben, ich habe auch mal für mein Prozessor Stock ausgewählt nur mit offenen Power Limit, damit der Prozessor so nicht limitiert wird. Hierdurch erreicht der Takt zwischen 4,7 und 5 Ghz und wenn alle Kerne ausgelastet sind 4,7 GHz. Dadurch komme ich auch noch weniger Spannung und ich bleibe im Schnitt mit meiner Wasserkühlung sogar unter 50°C. Maximale Temperaturen sind dann um die 54-56°C. Meine Arbeitsspeicher auch auf 3,,6GHz Stock am laufen und in einem Test im Spiel hatte ich die selben max. FPS als mit 5 GHz auf alle Kerne und 4133MHz Ram Takt.

In diesem Sinn erreiche ich mit Stockwerte auch schon genug Leistung und viel mehr wird dabei auch nicht raus kommen.
Klar das ganze habe ich jetzt nur mit Overwatch getestet und mit anderen Spielen kann sich das noch etwas ändern, aber viel wird es jedenfalls nicht ausmachen und für mein Monitor UWQHD mit 120 Hz und G-Sync komme ich auch so gut hin.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2019)

Mit SLI muss der Prozessor zusammen mit den Arbeitsspeicher auch mehr leisten, da wird es sicherlich auch mehr ausmachen.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2019)

Finde ich gut...


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2019)

Super Thread

Ich häng mich hier einfach mal ran, hab neue Trident Z gekauft. Überlege nun die entweder mit meinen Hyper X Fury als 4er Gespann bei 2933Mhz laufen zu lassen, oder aber übertatet zwei Module mit 16GB auf 3600Mhz. Was meint Ihr, was würde eher Sinn machen? Durch Vollbestückung steigt ja auch der Datendurchsatz nochmal leicht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. März 2019)

SRY für OT aber ...

Sehr geiler PC.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2019)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Super Thread
> 
> Ich häng mich hier einfach mal ran, hab neue Trident Z gekauft. Überlege nun die entweder mit meinen Hyper X Fury als 4er Gespann bei 2933Mhz laufen zu lassen, oder aber übertatet zwei Module mit 16GB auf 3600Mhz. Was meint Ihr, was würde eher Sinn machen? Durch Vollbestückung steigt ja auch der Datendurchsatz nochmal leicht.


Bin ja von 3000 MHz auf 3600 MHz umgestiegen.
Bei mir hat sich das ganze verbessert, denn z.B. in Overwatch hatte ich mit den 3000er Speicher nur max. etwa 145-150 FPS und mit 3600 MHz liege ich nun bis zu 160-175 FPS. Dann hatte ich anfangs nur 16 GB verbaut und das zweite Set kam dann ein paar Tage später. Mit Vollbestückung hat es bei mir dann in der Schreibrate etwa 2500-3000 MB/s mehr ausgemacht. 

Natürlich auf dem Intel bezogen, denn beim Intel ist ein hoher Takt oft problemlos möglich.
Mit 16 GB konnte ich meine Speicher bis zu 4266MHz übertakten. Mit 32 GB  nur bis 4133MHz, die 4266 MHz habe ich mit Vollbestückung nicht mehr ans laufen bekommen.

Mischbestückung muss man immer austesten, denn durch die unterschiedlichen Chips kann es schnell passieren das sie nicht gut miteinander arbeiten und das System nicht gut läuft. Denn ich hatte ja wie bereits geschrien schon bereits 3000 MHz Speicher verbaut was ich im Jahr 2016 kaufte. Hatte auch die selben neu bestellt gehabt und obwohl ich das selbe Modell neu hatte liefen sie nicht gut miteinander. Die alten waren auch Dual Ranked und die neuen nur Singel Ranked. Deshalb hatte ich diese Speicher wieder zurück geschickt und mir am ende die Patriot Viper RGB gekauft.

Vor den Patriot hatte ich 7 Tage lang auch Skill Trident Z RGB da.
Die hatten die selbe Timings wie meine Patriot, aber nicht mit 3600 MHz sondern mit 3200 MHz. Es waren auch nicht wie in diesem Fall Samsung B-Dies. Trotzdem liefen die Skill sehr gut und die LEDs fand ich auch gut. Die Skill habe ich auch zurück gehen lassen da mir gut nicht gut genug war und habe nochmals 58 Euro pro 16 GB Set drauf bezahlt um die Patriot zu haben.

Mit AMD wirst du dich ehe hoch tasten müssen, da AMD meinst nicht mehr als 3200 MHz mit macht.
Aber wenn du bis 3600 MHz kommst würde es schon was ausmachen.


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2019)

Warum denken alle ich hätte ein AMD System 
Ich kaufe nach OC Eigenschaften, nicht nach Hersteller.
Ich habe eine Skylake 6700k. Wenn ich meine Plattform evtl weiter nutzen kann, wird es evtl. wieder ein Intel, dann der 9900k.

Also würdest du mir eher zum Einsatz des schnelleren Speicher raten als die 32GB langsamer zu betreiben.


----------



## IICARUS (4. März 2019)

Du hast ja nichts in Signatur und im Profil stehen und da du auch AMD Grafikkarte hast bin ich jetzt davon ausgegangen... 

Der 6700K ist ein guter Prozessor und ich habe auch nur um ein 8 Kerner haben zu wollen umgestiegen, denn sonst kam ich mit meinem 6700K auch noch gut aus.
Dann ist es was anderes und ich würde dann auch versuchen mindestens zwischen 3200 und 3600 MHz zu kommen. Da du aber darauf hin übertakten möchtest musst erstmals selbst schauen wie stabil sie laufen, denn meine Arbeitsspeicher können ja 3600 Mhz von Werk aus, ist ja Stock in meinem Fall.

32 GB zu habe ist nicht verkehrt, aber ich selbst muss normalerweise keine 32 GB haben.
Auf 32 GB habe ich nur vorsorglich gesetzt bevor der Markt auf die Idee kommt die Speicher wären zu billig... 
In meinem Fall hat es wie bereit geschrieben an die 2500-3000 MB/s mit der Schreibrate mehr ausgemacht, aber dieser Unterschied wirst du im Spiel nicht merken.

Ich würde dir egal ob 16 oder 32 GB raten zu versuchen auf die 3600 MHz zu kommen.
Wobei es nicht schlimm ist wenn du nur zwischen 3200 und 3600 MHz kommen würdest.

Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht das ich sogar mit nur 8 GB gut auskam, da mir einer der alten Speicher defekt ging und ich bis die neuen geliefert wurden nur mit 8 GB auskommen musste.

In BF5 zeigt sich folgendes...
8 GB verbaut => 6 GB Speichernutzung
16GB verbaut => 8-10 GB Speichernutzung
32 GB verbaut => 13,7 GB Speichernutzung

In BF5 zeigt sich umso mehr Speicher verbaut wird das umso mehr Speicher mit genutzt wird.
Meine Auslagerungsdatei habe ich nun auch auf nur 1024 MB runter geschraubt, da das System mindestens 800 MB wegen den Absturz und Fehlermeldungen haben möchte.


----------



## Gurdi (4. März 2019)

Alles klar, danke fürs Feedback.


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2019)

Womit testet Ihr so auf Stabilität?
Hab ein neues Kit, TridentZ, gabs für 80 Euro da musst ich zuschlagen.


----------



## IICARUS (5. März 2019)

Ich nehme dazu Linx Version 0.7.1 und Hyper-PI.
Super-PI geht auch, aber Hyper-Pi lastet und testet mit allen Kerne.

LinX v0.7.1 ist aber in dieser Version schwer zu bekommen.
Die neue ist komplett auf Koreanisch und soll auch nicht so gut sein.


----------



## Blechdesigner (5. März 2019)

Warum nicht den Stabi-Test von Aida64? 
Da kann man doch fast alles testen, der RAM wird fast komplett ausgelutscht und die CPU auch mit AVX gequält 
Falls man es mit dem RAM übertreibt, spuckt es relativ schnell Fehler aus.


----------



## IICARUS (5. März 2019)

Muss ich mal auch ausprobieren, kenne ich noch gar nicht.
Aida64 habe ich erst seit kurzen und daher kenne ich es gar nicht so genau. 

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2019)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Warum nicht den Stabi-Test von Aida64?
> Da kann man doch fast alles testen, der RAM wird fast komplett ausgelutscht und die CPU auch mit AVX gequält
> Falls man es mit dem RAM übertreibt, spuckt es relativ schnell Fehler aus.



Aida wäre gut, hab mir eben ne Key gekauft(1,40 bei ebay), ich muss mir das jetzt mal näher anschauen mit dem Ram. Spiele streamen immer mehr die Daten hin und her, bei RE2 war das deutlich zu sehen, vor allem ohne HyperThreading. Theoretisch sollte doch das verbessern der Latenzen und damit der Zugriffszeiten sinnvoller sein für bessere min Fps oder sehe ich das falsch?

Die TridentZ laufen übrigens überhaupt nicht mit den Hyper X.

@Icarus: Hast du mal einen bench mit deinem System in ACO, UHD Max Out für mich?


----------



## IICARUS (5. März 2019)

Das verbessern der Latenzen bewirkt mehr MB/s.
Aber damit wird der Arbeitsspeicher instabiler und dann muss mehr Spannung drauf oder es geht halt nicht.
Mein Key habe ich letztens auch für 5 Euro über Ebay bekommen.



> Die TridentZ laufen übrigens überhaupt nicht mit den Hyper X.


Speicher zu mischen ist ehe schon so ein Lotteriespiel und habe auch das Gefühl das es früher besser war als mit heutigen Speicher.
Die heutigen Speicher scheinen da noch weniger gut zusammen zu arbeiten.



> @Icarus: Hast du mal einen bench mit deinem System in ACO, UHD Max Out für mich?


Klar, aber geht nicht auf die schnelle, da der Fernseher zur Zeit genutzt wird.


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2019)

Hatte schon damit gerechnet, hätte es aber gerne mal gebencht. Mit ACO eilt nicht.
Hier mal die Stock Trident Z



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde denke ich mal 3600 mit vernünftigen Timing anvisieren, viel mehr dürfte der Speichercontroller und mein Board eh net hinkriegen.


----------



## IICARUS (5. März 2019)

Alles auf extrem ist natürlich auch für meine 2080 Grafikkarte zu hoch.
Dabei liege ich noch nicht mal im GPU-Limit. Ich muss da schon auf hoch oder sehr hoch gehen damit ich etwa auf 60 FPS komme.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei hatte ich die Arbeitsspeicher sogar auf 4000 MHz am laufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehe ich etwas mit den Settings runter sieht es schon viel besser aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (5. März 2019)

Danke, mein Board bzw der Speichercontroller sind echt grottig bei mir.
Aber will deine Thread auch net weiter zerfasern, die Werte waren auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich. Wenn ich ausgebencht habe lass ich noch abschließend mein Ergebnis hier, was aber wenig beeindruckend ausfallen wird denke ich.


----------



## IICARUS (5. März 2019)

Am ende ist es ehe egal, ich stelle meine Settings einfach so das es passt und gut ist.
Alles wird seine Grenzen haben und man bekommt sogar eine 2080 TI oder Titan mit max. Settings klein.

Die Arbeitsspeicher machen hier auch nicht viel aus.

Wenn du ein gutes Ergebnis hast macht es vielleicht zwischen 5-15 FPS aus und meist macht es sogar gar nichts aus wenn die Grafikkarte schon an ihrem Limit dran kommt.

Ich habe mein Prozessor sogar auf Stock am laufen, nur das ich hierbei mein Power Limit hoch gesetzt habe und die Spannung selbst angepasst hab. Denn so komme ich mit allcore auf 4,7 GHz innerhalb von Spielen auf eine gute Temperatur und zwischen 4,7 und 5 GHz merke ich selbst auch kein Unterschied mehr. In den meisten Fällen wird es daher auch hier nichts oder nur wenig ausmachen.

Meine Arbeitsspeicher sind schon 3600 MHz Speicher und die lasse ich auch auf Stock laufen.
Ich habe nur die Latenzen etwas optimiert und komme so etwas besser raus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Prozessor macht ja mit Stock zwischen 4,7 und 5 GHz.
Also eher im Desktop/Office Betrieb.

Wobei die 5 GHz erreiche ich gar nicht oder nur selten, da ich zu viele einzelne Prozesse im Hintergrund am laufen habe  die immer wieder etwas zu tun haben. Eines davon ist meine Anzeige im Desktop von der Aquasuite. Beende ich diese Prozesse komme ich auf 4,9 GHz und manchmal sogar auf 5 GHz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurdi (6. März 2019)

So dann lass ich wie versprochen noch meine Werte hier.
Konnte die 32GB doch zum laufen bringen, mit ziemlich überraschendem Ergebnis. Zwar limitieren die HyperXFury bei der Taktrate, bei den Latenzen gehen jedoch beide Paare hervorragend nach unten bei 2933Mhz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze hat in ACO dann auch eine kleine Verbesserung gebracht.
Mit dem HBCC Controller kann ich die CPU Renderleistung noch etwas nach oben schieben jetzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin zufrieden.


----------



## IICARUS (6. März 2019)

Sieht gut aus...


----------



## Grisu8 (7. März 2019)

Ich hatte Bilder deines Systems in einem anderen Thread gesehen und war sehr überrascht zu sehen das Patriot auch RGB Ram hat, der auch noch um längen besser aussieht als Skill, und Corsair sowieso.
Vom Preis her sind die Patriots auch top! Ich denke die werde ich mir für mein Zen 2 System zulegen. Danke für das Review! Sehen verdammt sexy aus!


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2019)

Hatte selbst die Skill 7 Tage da und auch wenn die LEDs davon schon sehr schön waren gefallen mir die LEDs der Patriot viel besser. Die sind hier in Bereiche eingeteilt die auch mit bestimmten Lichteffekte bestimmt werden können. Die Skill hatten auch keine Samsung B-Dies verbaut und hatten die selben Latenzen statt mit 3600 Mhz mit nur 3200 Mhz. Zwar habe ich die Skill auch gut übertaktet bekommen aber nicht mit so guten Timings.

Mit Samsung B-Dies hatte ich auch Skill und Corsair im Auge, aber die Patriot sind dann am ende im Preis noch ein gutes Stück günstiger mit fast der gleichen Leistung gewesen. Ich behalte sie jedenfalls und bin mit den neuen Speicher sehr zufrieden.

Mir ist zwar nicht bekannt ob es stimmt, aber laut einem Youtube Video was ich gesehen habe hat jemand mit Skill und Vollbestückung ein schlechtes Ergebnis als mit diesen Patriot Viper RGB Arbeitsspeicher. Aber das Video war schon älter so das es auch sein kann das es heute durch neue Bios des Mainboards nicht mehr der Fall ist.


----------



## Grisu8 (7. März 2019)

Mich juckts gerade in den Fingern bei den Sticks auf "kaufen" zu drücken, und das obwohl Zen 2 noch einige Monate entfernt ist


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2019)

Habe jetzt auch direkt zwei Sets gekauft, da momentan die Preise der Arbeitsspeicher günstig sind.
Im Jahr 2016 hatte ich 16 GB von Corsair für nur 97 Euro gekauft und letztes Jahr kosteten diese um die 180 Euro.

Zwar musste ich jetzt nicht zwingend 32 GB haben, aber Speicher zu haben ist nie verkehrt.

Zudem wollte ich auch die Vollbestückung haben. Aber ich muss zugeben das mir die Patriot mit nur zwei verbauten Arbeitsspeicher auch bezüglich der LEDs sehr gefallen haben.

Auf Alternate sind sie anscheint ausverkauft... muss wohl das letzte Set gekauft haben. 
Denn ich musste mein zweites Set auch deshalb anderweitig kaufen. Alternate hat zur Zeit nur die 3200 MHz die aber die selben Timings haben und ich so von Hynix Chips ausgehe die verbaut sind. Was aber nicht bedeutet das sie schlechter sind. Dafür haben sie aber einen viel besseren Preis mit ca. 130 Euro.

Mein zweites Set hatte ich zunächst auf Otto  Versand bestellt und dort war der Speicher nach meinem kauf auch ausverkauft.
Habe ich aber dann storniert nachdem sich 7 Tage danach nichts mit der Lieferung tat. Habe am ende mein zweites Set auf notebooksbilliger.de gekauft  und dessen Kurierdienst hätte den Speicher sogar noch am selben Tag geliefert. Ich habe aber auf eigenen Wunsch zum nächsten Morgen liefern lassen und Punk 7:00 Uhr stand der Bote vor meiner Tür. 

Das nenne ich mal schnell...


----------



## Grisu8 (7. März 2019)

Ja, so wie das aussieht sind die Bestände nicht unbedingt üppig. Ich müsste auch zwei Kits nehmen. Hmmm Jacob bietet PayPal Ratenzahlung an... Hmmmm 
*edit* gekauft - ohne Ratenzahlung 
Schlimm diese Impulskäufe man, man, man.


----------



## Grisu8 (7. März 2019)

Jep, habe anscheinend die letzten 2 bestellt - und nu sind sie bei Jacob nicht mehr lieferbar. Upsi


----------



## IICARUS (7. März 2019)

Diese Arbeitsspeicher gehen so langsam überall aus... schlimm mit uns...


----------



## DARPA (8. März 2019)

Bitte - es heisst "G.Skill"


----------



## Venom89 (11. März 2019)

Das wollte ich auch loswerden.


----------



## ibizastyler (11. März 2019)

Hi zusammen!

Ihr könnt ja einen ganz schön anfixen mit eurem RAM OC'ing.... tztztz 
Da möchte ich mich doch glatt mal mit einklinken, allerdings mit einem etwas anderem Background - wobei ich denke und auch hier gelesen habe, dass jemand das gleiche vor hat wie ich 

Kurz vorab: 
Mein aktuelles System - siehe Signatur.

Zukünftiges System:
Da ich fast immer "Team Rot" war, möchte ich gerne auf den ZEN2-Zug aufspringen, insofern den Gerüchten zufolge der R7 3700X oder R9 3850X mit mindestens 4.6 GHz+ ALL CORE aufwarten können.
Ein OC-freudiges X570 MoBo, sowie ordentlicher RAM (32 GB) runden das Ganze ab.

Aus diesem Grund hätte ich gerne etwas vorgegriffen (damit ich nicht gleich wieder auf einen Schlag 1.500 Euro auf den Tisch legen muss) und mir den Arbeitsspeicher schon mal vorab bestellt und noch mit meinem 6700k genutzt bis ZEN2 auf den Markt kommt...
Patriot Viper RGB schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-4133 ab €'*'214,95 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Da die 4133er Riegel momentan auf den Cent fast genau so viel kosten wie die 3600er (214,95 € zu 214,90 €), hätte ich mir gleich 32GB 4133er gekauft.
Lt. Herstellerseite verwendet Patriot ausschließlich Samsung B-Dies für Ihre RAM-Riegel, deshalb sollte ein OC-ing mit strafferen Timings (bei garantiertem Takt) und/oder ggf.  niedrigerem Takt zu 100% laufen.

Habt ihr schon Erfahrung mit diesen Riegeln mit einem Ryzen (2600/2700(x))- oder einem Intel 6700k?
Rein theoretisch sollte der RAM ja auf beiden Systemen schnell und stabil laufen.
Die ZEN+ Gen. macht anscheinend spätestens bei 3466 bzw. allerspätestens bei 3600 MHz schlapp, was jedoch hoffentlich bei ZEN2 nicht der Fall sein wird - kommt auf den neuen IMC des CPUs an... (wir hoffen mal das Beste  ).

Leider bin ich noch nicht sooo bewandert mit dem RAM OC-ing, bzw. was es mit den Command Rates und/oder den Ranks auf sich hat.

Was ist nun besser? 2x 16GB oder 4x 8GB? 
Lt. div. Forumsbeiträgen, etc. ist es bei AMD besser, wenn man nur zwei Riegel verbaut (DUAL Channel - meistens A2+B2), da diese wohl besser und schneller zu takten sind, im Gegensatz zu bspw. 4x8GB.
Letzteres wäre dann wohl nicht so gut, weil man ansonsten mit dem Viper-RAM nicht auf 32 GB kommen würde, da keine 16GB-Riegel angeboten werden.

"Könnt ihr evtl. mir und weiteren Interessierten ein Licht aufgehen lassen?"
Wie würdet ihr das System konfigurieren und vor allem jetzt schon den 6700k damit befeuern? 

Vielen Dank vorab!!

PS: Falls die Frage hier unpassend ist, bitte verschieben!!! Danke!!


----------



## IICARUS (11. März 2019)

Die Speicher laufen ja mit:

Speicher Timing - tCL (CAS Latency): 19.0
Speicher Timing - tRAS (RAS Active Time): 41.0
Speicher Timing - tRCD (RAS to CAS Delay): 21
Speicher Timing - tRP (RAS Precharge Time): 21
Das werden vermutlich die selben Speicher sein wie mein, denn hier wird bestimmt nur der Takt angehoben und dann müssen auch die Latenzen mit hoch gesetzt. Habe das ganze bei mir mit nur 16 GB und auch mit Vollbestückung 32 GB getestet. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das in meinem Fall mit Vollbestückung die Schreibrate um etwa 2500-3000 MB/s schneller ist, also macht sich das ganze bei mir mit Vollbestückung auch positiv bemerkbar. In meinem Fall hatte ich aber auch Optische Gründe auf vier Module zu gehen.

Wie das ganze mit dem 6700K läuft musst du austesten, denn zu der Zeit lief nicht alles über 3200 MHz.
Genauso sieht es auch mit AMD aus und besonders wie es mit den neuen Prozessoren aussehen wird kann noch keiner Vorhersagen.
Bisher ist es immer so gewesen das AMD sehr wählerisch ist und alles bis oder über 3200 MHz nicht immer läuft.

Du kannst aber sollte der Takt nicht laufen auch weniger fahren und dann halt den Vorteil geringerer Latenzen nutzen.


----------



## ibizastyler (11. März 2019)

Danke für deine Antwort!

Habe leider auch feststellen müssen, dass meine jetzigen Riegel weder auf 3600, noch auf 3466 stabil laufen. Das System bootet ganz normal und BF5 läuft zb auch eine gewisse Zeit, dann schließt es sich aus dem nichts. 
Bin jetzt bei 3333 mit 15-17-17-36-52-420-2T. Die lpx sind nur e-die. 

Bei ICCT habe ich allerdings nun ein en kurzen cpu Leistungseinbruch und der Monitor geht aus und wieder an.
Heieieieiei... Mal sehen. Ich denke, dass ich nun 4x8gb holen werde. 
Wenn ich sie am laufen habe, poste ich die Ergebnisse rein - nur als Vergleich. 

Danke nochmals!


----------



## Grisu8 (12. März 2019)

Da sind sie!


----------



## ibizastyler (12. März 2019)

Ich habe heute leider nur ein 16 GB Kit 4133 bestellen können. War dann schon wieder Schluss [emoji28]
Bei allen anderen Händlern kostet ein Kit bis zu 50 Euro mehr 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (12. März 2019)

Die 3600er scheinen mit den guten Angebote auch zu ende zu gehen.


----------



## ibizastyler (12. März 2019)

Die 3600er kosten bei Amazon derzeit 271... Für die 4133er habe ich 214,95 hingelegt. Fehlt nur noch das zweite kit [emoji28]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (12. März 2019)

Da hast du aber ein teures Angebot gefunden.
Auf Geizhals werden sie niedriger gelistet: Patriot Viper RGB schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600 ab €'*'214,84 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Habe meine für 207,99 Euro + Versand pro Kit bekommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind aber auf notebooksbilliger momentan nicht lieferbar(Liefertermin noch unbestimmt) und der Preis ist auf 117,99 Euro gestiegen.


----------



## ibizastyler (12. März 2019)

Ich habe sie nur aus Spaß mal bei Amazon gesucht. Normal schaue ich immer zuerst auf Geizhals 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (12. März 2019)

Kannst dort auch momentan vergessen, die kosten mittlerweile sogar schon 310,13 Euro... 
https://www.amazon.de/Patriot-Memory-schwarz-Schwarz-3600Mhz/dp/B07CX6WK5G/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1


----------



## ibizastyler (12. März 2019)

?!?!!???? Huiuiuiui [emoji28]
Heute morgen gegen 8 Uhr waren sie bei 271... Das ist ja der Hammer!!

Die zweiten 4133er muss ich wohl bei meinen Grenznachbarn bestellen. Da gehen Sie noch halbwegs günstig her


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grisu8 (13. März 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die 3600er scheinen mit den guten Angebote auch zu ende zu gehen.



Ich habe meine von Amazon für 217€ bestellt. (Habe die bei Jacob storniert)


----------



## IICARUS (13. März 2019)

Ist ein guter Preis.


----------



## ibizastyler (15. März 2019)

Da bin ich wieder... RAM Riegel sind da, bzw. ein Kit. Das zweite habe ich noch nicht bestellt. Ist derzeit auch ganz gut so, weil ich eh keine 4 Riegel verbauen könnte wg. dem "Macho". Der ist einfach zu groß.

Vorher - Corsair Ven. LPX 16 GB 3200 @ 3333:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher - Patriot Viper RGB 16 GB 4133 mit derzeitig 3600. Ich konnte den Rechner weder mit 4133 noch mit 4000 booten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Test können noch folgen. Momentan habe ich den CPU auf 4.5 GHz bei 1.28V mit LLC2/4 am laufen.
Mit den 3600 bin ich schon mal ganz gut unterwegs, wie man auf dem Screenshot sehen kann.
Ggf. kann man den 6700k gar nicht mit 4000+ betreiben?! Ich  werde es mal versuchen die Tage, aber erhoffe mir nicht sehr viel davon


----------



## IICARUS (15. März 2019)

Hängt immer von der CPU mit ab, da der Controller sich mit auf der CPU befindet.
Ist aber ein guter Wert mit 3600 MHz.

Habe mich selbst gewundert das mit meinem Prozessor bis 4133 MHz mit vier Arbeitsspeicher geht und mit nur zwei sogar bis 4266 MHz.
Aber der Unterschied ist nicht mehr groß und ich müsste mit Spannung und Latenzen weiter hoch gehen weshalb ich die 3600 MHz nutze wofür die Speicher normal auch ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Sverre (15. März 2019)

6700k und 4000er sind nich das prob. 
Ab 4133 MHz wird es zur Geduldsprobe.


----------



## IICARUS (15. März 2019)

Da kann ich nichts zu sagen, da ich meinen 6700K nur mit 3000 Mhz am laufen hatte.
Höher als mit 3200 MHz hatte ich sie nicht am laufen.


----------



## Sverre (15. März 2019)

Na, war auch Anfang 2016 möglich...
TweakTown's Ultimate Intel Skylake Overclocking Guide

....heute geht es ehrer um 4,4- 4,8.


----------



## ibizastyler (16. März 2019)

Ich merke momentan nur, dass alles nicht 100%ig passt. 
BF5 schließt sich einfach so auf bestimmten maps. 
Lt Ereignisanzeige reicht der virtuelle Arbeitsspeicher nicht aus und deswegen wurde die App geschlossen. 
Die Auslagerungsdatei habe ich bereits von 8gb auf 16gb erhöht. 
Des Weiteren kommt auch ab und zu der Fehler "nvlddmkm" (oder so ähnlich). Das hat doch was mit der Grafikkarte zu tun oder? Die Treiber dafür sind alle neu. Davor habe ich auch alles bereinigt. 
Evtl habe ich die Probleme auch erst seitdem ich die 970 Evo M.2 NVMe eingebaut habe... Ich weiß es aber nicht.

Wenn ich heute nochmal Zeit habe, probiere ich es ggf noch mit 3200 MHz CL14 aus. 

Mit bestimmten benchmarks habe ich auch Probleme... War aber vorher auch so...
Prime95 läuft nicht durch und bei ICCT und Linpack sehe ich, dass die GPU rum spackt. Der Monitor flackert und dann geht's wieder weiter. Fehler werden aber nicht angezeigt - nur nach ca 10 min bricht die CPU Kurve (V) ein und ggf auch die Spannung der gpu.


----------



## IICARUS (16. März 2019)

Dazu kann ich nicht viel sagen, bei mir läuft alles.

Muss halt schauen ob es erst mit den neuen Arbeitsspeicher so ist.
Hast die nur die neuen verbaut oder auch die alten mit dazu gesteckt? Denn so was ähnliches hatte ich als ich meine alten durch gleiche neue Module auf 32 GB erweitert hatte, da liefen die Arbeitsspeicher nicht gut zusammen.

Es kann auch an den Timings liegen wenn sie manuell angepasst wurden und nicht optimal laufen, denn nur weil das System startet und auch Windows gebootet wird heißt es nicht das diese Timings mit dem Takt stabil laufen.

Hatte die Auslagerungsdatei zuvor auch nur 1024 MB gesetzt gehabt und im Grunde lief auch alles ohne Probleme. Aber ich hatte irgendwie ein schlechtes Gefühl bei der Sache so das ich sie so umgestellt habe dass das System selbst hierzu bestimmt was am ende laufen soll.


----------



## ibizastyler (16. März 2019)

Nein, die alten verwende ich nicht, sonst würde ich alles vermischen. Die alten gehen ja nur bis 3200 und sind e-dies. 

Selbst wenn ich alles auf null stelle im bios (original Takt, etc mit xmp auf Auto) ist auch irgendwas komisch... 
Hoffentlich kommt bald der ryzen 3000 raus, damit ich wieder ein neues System habe ��
Bis dahin wäre es dennoch schön, wenn alles wieder normal laufen würde. 
Beim neuen ram gibt es leider kein 3200mhz Profil - nur 4000 und 4133, sonst ist alles try and error. 

Und nein, das ist nicht erst seit dem der neue Speicher drin ist, leider!


----------



## IICARUS (16. März 2019)

Bezüglich der Speicher kenne ich das mit dem Profil wenn es manuell selbst bestimmt wird. Da nehme ich mir oft die selben Speicher von anderen Hersteller als Vorlage und übernehme nur die Haupttimings davon. Denn Rest lasse ich auf Auto stehen und dann läuft es normalerweise auch gut damit.

Dann wird dein Problem noch anderweitig liegen.
Hast du schon mal den Prozessor auf Stock laufen lassen? Ansonsten könnte es noch an der SSD liegen.
Wobei es sich hier auch um ein Softwarefehler handeln kann. Hast du schon mal versucht alles neu aufzusetzen?

Hoffe du hast in letzter Zeit keine Firmeware der SSDs neu drauf gezogen, denn bei der Samsung 960 Pro(M.2-SSD) soll die Firmware fehlerhaft gewesen sein.


----------



## ibizastyler (16. März 2019)

Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich noch nie die Firmware oder dergleichen bei ssds etc erneuert. So wie ich sie gekauft habe verwende ich sie auch. 
Ja, das System habe ich aufgesetzt als ich die 970er verbaut habe. Das war vor ca 8-10 Wochen.

Habe nur die fixe core Spannung auf Auto gestellt und bis jetzt ist nichts abgestürzt... Cpu-z sagt, dass ich bei 4.5ghz ca 1,375V benötigte?! Das heißt ich wäre ja ewig weit von den 1,280-1,3V entfernt, so wie der CPU vorher lief. Teilweise fällt die vcore auf 1,36V. Momentan läuft prime95. 

Theoretisch müsste ich dann meinen 6700k mit 1,375V und LLC 2/4 betreiben, damit alles reibungslos läuft oder?! 

Vielleicht ist das der Fehler...?!


----------



## IICARUS (16. März 2019)

Meinen 6700K habe ich mit nur 1,200v(Lastspannung - VDroop) am laufen mit 4,5 GHz am laufen bekommen.

Ich nutze da lieber Linpack oder Linx, denn hiermit wird das System mit AVX stärker ausgelastet und wenn es damit stabil läuft ist der reale Betrieb normalerweise kein Problem. Prime95 mag ich hier nicht so, denn hier werden alle Kerne voll ausgelastet und real liegt immer ein Lastwechsel vor wo Spannungswandler schnell reagieren müssen. So kann es sein das mit Prime95 das System 4 Stunden stabil durchläuft und es am ende doch nicht stabil ist. Habe auch oft gesehen das selbst wenn mit Prime95 das System stabil lief es mit Linpack oder LinX nicht der Fall war. Linpack und Linx lasten auch den Speicher aus und hast du hier IO und SA zu knapp mit Spannung bestimmt wird das System auch nicht stabil laufen.

Bei meinem letztem Asrock hatte ich insgesamt 5 Stufen, davon habe ich nur die Stufe 4 verwendet.
Die Stufe 3 war aber auch noch gut.


----------



## ibizastyler (16. März 2019)

Linpack verwende ich auch, allerdings mit dem Tool "occt". Das sollte ja auch passen?!

1,2V ist eine Ansage...!

Bei occt kann ich gerade den linpack test nicht starten?! Ich checks nicht....

Noch zwei Screenshots:
Prime95 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Occt cpu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Venom89 (17. März 2019)

Auf erste Stabilität kannst du den RAM damit testen, am Ende würde ich aber immer nochmal, Memtest in 3 Durchgängen laufen lassen. So ein spontaner Datenverlust ist nicht so schön


----------



## ibizastyler (17. März 2019)

Momentan läuft alles bzw bis jetzt 

4.7 Ghz bei 1.37V und 3600 mit 16-18-18-36-52-400-2T und 1.35V.
LLC 3/4 und der Rest auf automatisch - auch bzw vor allem der CPU Cache. An der Einstellung lag es wohl?!

Nach einer Std mit dem Aida64 extreme Stresstest und danach 20 Durchläufe mit LinX


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2019)

Sieht gut aus... ich bin selbst heute nach über 3 Monate noch etwas am optimieren und irgendwie kann ich mich nicht zwischen Stock und 5 GHz allcore entscheiden... 

Momentan habe ich wieder 5 GHz auf alle Kerne am laufen.

Meine Arbeitsspeicher laufen aber mit 3600 MHz und 16-18-18-36-560-2T.
Könnte auch mit 360 laufen lassen oder wie in deinem Fall mit 400, aber dann startet mein Rechner nicht immer damit und da ich darauf keine Lust habe habe ich den Speicher mit 560 etwas Spielraum gegeben. Normalerweise würden sie mit 630 laufen. Mach sich real ehe nicht bemerkbar.


----------



## ibizastyler (17. März 2019)

Ich werde danach auch noch auf 480 umstellen. Das hatte vorher auch gepasst. 

Leider musste ich meine gpu in den zweiten pci-e x16 stecken, weil unter dem ersten slot die m.2 verbaut ist. Diese hatte ab und zu 90 Grad +. Geht gar nicht...!

Habe auch noch ein paar Spiele gebencht. Alles läuft nun flüssig... Außer BF5... Bzw stimmt das nicht ganz: es läuft am Anfang alles super und irgendwann ist zu viel los... Dann kommt das Standbild bzw ein Mega-Lag. Entweder bf5 schmiert ab oder es geht nach ca 10 sec weiter... 
Falls das Game abschmiert kommt meistens nvlddmkm ist abgestürzt und musste wieder hergestellt werden. 
Die Treiber habe ich nochmals deinstalliert und erneut alles drauf gespielt. Festgestellt habe ich auch, dass die nvidia standard und game profile nicht individuell gespeichert bleiben?!

Habe nun von der 1080ti das oc entfernt und benche momentan. Mit oc bekam ich auf einmal leichte Artefakte und/oder feine rote diagonale Linien. Ohne oc geht's. 
Ich hatte schon mal meine alte msi 1080 gaming x ausprobiert - mit der ist alles I.O. - auch mit heftigem oc. 
Ich hoffe mal nicht, dass die ti kaputt ist. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2019)

Artefakte werden vom VRam kommen und daher übertreibe ich es hier mit dem OC des Speichers der Grafikkarte nicht. Denn ich habe mir hier schon mal eine Grafikkarte zerschossen. Aber damals habe ich noch selbst mehr Spannung übers Bios der Grafikkarte drauf gepackt. BF5 läuft bei mir zurzeit wieder gut. Letztens konnte ich es mit RTX und DLSS noch nicht mal starten. Was du bei BF5 versuchen kannst ist das komplette Spielverzeichnis unter Dokumente zu löschen. Dann wird dieses beim nächsten Start wieder automatisch eingerichtet und alles zurück gesetzt. Dadurch kannst du auch Fehler beheben sollten sich welche darin verirrt haben.

Bei meinem Mainboard sind schon bereits passiv Kühler für meine M.2 verbaut.
Zuvor auf mein altem Board musste ich mir selbst ein passiv Kühler kaufen und mit drauf verbauen, dann passte es mit der Temperatur wieder.


----------



## ibizastyler (17. März 2019)

Danke für den Tipps!!
Werde ich morgen gleich mal ausprobieren. 

Ja, ein passiver Kühler für die M.2 wäre vermutlich jetzt schon gut und nicht erst, wenn ich das neue ryzen system kaufe


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2019)

Wenn du ein neues System kaufen möchtest kannst ja darauf achten das passiv Kühler mit verbaut sind. Das ist leider von Asrock soweit ich es gesehen habe nicht der Fall(zumindest habe ich noch keine Boards mit passiv Kühler davon gesehen...), bei anderen Hersteller wie Asus, MSI und Gigabyte sind oft welche schon bereits verbaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten habe ich damals für mein passiv Kühler von Alphacool nur 10 Euro bezahlt.


----------



## ibizastyler (18. März 2019)

Danke für die Bilder! Ich habe mir nun gleich gestern Nacht noch diesen Kühler bestellt:
ICY BOX M.2 Kuehler mit 10 mm Bauhoehe fuer: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Für knapp 9 Euro sollte das schon passen 

Ja, das ist bei Asrock leider so ein Thema... die Ausstattung kann nicht immer mit MSI/Gigabyte/Asus mithalten.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass zum Start des (Ho)Ryzen 3000 (für mich kommt nur der R7 3700X, R9 3800X bzw. vor allem der R9 3850X in Frage) auch gut oc-bare x570 MoBos geben wird.
Momentan weiß ich nur, dass mir zu 99% kein Asrock MoBo ins Haus kommt. Bin auch immer noch am überlegen, ob und für welche AiO ich mich entscheiden werde... Der Macho kühlt sehr gut, aber er ist eben auch sehr massiv. Vier RAM Riegel zu verbauen ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit; schon gar keine vier St. von den Viper RGBs.


----------



## IICARUS (18. März 2019)

Der Kühler ist gut und reicht auch vollkommen aus.

Bei mir ist die Temperatur im Stresstest auf 72°C gegangen und mit HWInfo wird auch die Temperatur des Controller angezeigt und die ging bis zu 102°C hoch. Nachdem ich den Kühler drauf hatte ging die vom Controller nur noch in Stresstest bis 72°C hoch und die normale nur noch bis 64°C. Im Normalbetrieb kam ich nicht mehr über 46-56°C.

Was OC angeht sind die besten Boards aber immer noch Asrock und Asus. Ich habe diesmal auf Asus gesetzt und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Board. Mit meinem Asrock zuletzt was ich was OC angeht sehr zufrieden aber im Bios hatte ich manchmal Probleme da es sich ständig aufhing oder ich manchmal beim Starten im Bios landete. Aber im normal betrieb im Windows lief alles gut.

Ich möchte nicht mehr auch Luft setzen. Denn mit meiner Custom Wakü ist alles viel aufgeräumter eingebaut und so komme ich zu jederzeit überall problemlos dran. Optisch sieht es natürlich viel besser aus und ich kann nun auch Arbeitsspeicher verbauen die höher sind und schöne LEDs haben. War jetzt auch ein Grund weshalb ich mir welche mit schönen LEDs kaufte da ich noch welche aus dem Jahr 2016 ohne LEDs hatte die ich mir damals bezogen auf den fetten Luftkühler was ich damals noch verbaut hatte kaufen musste. Damals konnte ich die Grafikkarte auch nicht ausbauen ohne zuvor den Kühler ausbauen zu müssen, da ich an die Verriegelung der Grafikkarte nicht dran kam.

Da ich genug Kühlfläche verbaut habe ist mein Rechner selbst mit Last komplett lautlos.
Das war mir auch wichtig da ich im Wohnzimmer mit dem Rechner sitze.

Letztens  musste ich ein Lüfter im Rechner meiner Tochter austauschen und war ganz schön beschäftige das Kabel auf das Mainboard einstecken zu können. Denn ich kam nicht gut an den Anschluss dran wegen dem fetten Kühler, der Grafikkarte und den Laufwerkschächten die im Weg standen. Was habe ich mir da eine AIO gewünscht. 

Mein Sohn hat letztens eine schöne AIO von Cooler Master verbaut bekommen, die war günstig, sieht gut mit den LEDs aus und kühlt auch gut. Bei einer AIO solltest du mindestens ein 240mm Radiator haben wobei größer besser ist um die Lüfter auch etwas langsamer laufen lassen zu können.


----------



## ibizastyler (18. März 2019)

Kurz vorab - das ist der aktuelle Stand zum Ryzen 3000... wäre vielleicht auch eine Überlegung für dich (trotz 9900k):
Ryzen 3000-Prozessor auf der CES war angeblich 30-40 Prozent gedrosselt | PC Builder's Club

Das denke ich mir schon, dass der Kühler bis zum neuen System ausreichen müsste. Seitdem ich die Graka in den zweiten x16 PCI-e Slot gesteckt habe, läuft die M.2 auch besser, da die max. Temp. momentan bei 72 Grad liegt.
War ein sehr guter Tipp auf alle Fälle! 

Bzgl. MoBos habe ich folgende ins Auge gefasst (von oben nach unten = Prio) und natürlich die Nachfolger mit dem X570 Chipsatz:
Gigabyte X470 Aorus Gaming 7 WIFI ab €' '241,02 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

ASUS ROG Crosshair VII Hero (90MB0XJ0-M0EAY0) ab €' '238,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon ab €' '168,02 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

MSI X470 Gaming M7 AC ab €' '244,99 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

https://geizhals.de/msi-x470-gaming-pro-carbon-ac-7b78-001r-a1804067.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Was besseres oder vergleichbares gibt es momentan wohl nicht... klar gibt es noch die MoBos mit dem Bxxx Chipsatz, aber WENN ich schon alles neu kaufe, dann möchte ich auch alle Freiheiten haben die es so gibt ... und in diesem Fall möchte ich direkt den Soundchip vom MoBo nutzen (ALC1220), damit ich meine Soundkarte in die Rente schicken kann.

Meine letzte Custom WaKü hatte ich irgendwann mal vor 5-6 Jahren oder sowas. Leise war diese nicht, da die Technik noch leicht veraltet war.
Neuere habe ich Live noch nicht bewundern können, deswegen weiß ich nicht, ob diese nun sehr leise sind oder immer noch gerne rattern.
Vorstellen könnte ich mir so ein System auf alle Fälle, aber da legt man ja auch gleich mal wieder um die 1000 Euro hin und das nur für die Kühlung.
Mit der benötigten Grafikkarte ist das dann auch so eine Sache... so eine 2080ti kostet ja einiges wegen dem Custom Kühler und diesen (teilweise sehr schönen) dann wieder entfernen... hmm... ich kann mich dazu irgendwie nicht überwinden 

Habe schon überlegt, ob ich mir eine "Sea Hawk", "Poseidon" und wie sie alle heißen noch zulege und dann mit einer AiO Lösung betreibe... aber mei... das sind dann gleich mal wieder 1.200 Euro plus 150 Euro für den Radiator, die weiteren Gehäuselüfter usw... da muss man schon Muse an den Tag legen... nicht zu vergessen die Euros.


----------



## IICARUS (18. März 2019)

Das sieht ja alles gut aus, aber ich bleibt bei meinem Intel.
Zum einem brauche ich nicht mehr Kerne und zum anderem wechsele ich nur dann wenn ich mich stark verbessern kann.
Ich bin mit meinen System sehr zufrieden und der bleibt mir hoffentlich noch ein paar Jahre erhalten.


----------



## Grisu8 (18. März 2019)

Heh ich habe einen fast 4 Jahre alten 6700K, ich benötige so langsam mal Ersatz, dieses Jahr wird es wohl endlich soweit sein. Werde wohl zu Team Red wechseln. Den Heatkiller IV für AM4 habe ich hier schon liegen


----------

